# eye stains..nothing helps



## Karyn (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All,
My little best buddy, Bandit has bad eye stains. I've tried Tylan & Angel eyes. While the Angel eyes worked so well on my Bichon, Pebbles..it didn't even phase Bandit. I gave him Tylan everyday for a month and stopped then tried angel eyes..same response. Any other suggestions? I bathe Bandit with biogroom whitener shampoo. Thanks for any input!
Sincerely Karyn (Bandit's mom):usa2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I saw the an episode of Beverhills Groomer last night where Artist’s tip to stop the tear staining (not the tearing) was to put Organic Shea Butter or Lip balm on the hair to keep it from absorbing the staining properties of the tears. His quote was it will not hurt the dog.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Isn't that just vaseline? I would think it would cause more problems
Have you tried fresh parsley?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I put cornstarch on the corners of Milo's eyes every morning. It absorbs the stains, and I comb it out once a day. I also use I-stain, a probiotic, once a day in his food.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How do you apply the cornstarch Joyce?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Isn't that just vaseline? I would think it would cause more problems
> Have you tried fresh parsley?


These are not a greasy as vaseling. I'm going to give it a try on Galen.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

FYI.....I looked it up

Shea butter is a solid fatty oil made from the nuts of Karite Nut trees, also known as Mangifolia, that grow in the semi-arid savannah regions of West and Central Africa. Shea butter is sometimes called "women's gold," because extracting the butter from the nuts gives employment and income to hundreds of thousands of rural African village women. Shea butter is so non-toxic and beneficial that it is used in foods and cooking as well as soaps and beauty products. (One of my favorite lip balms is a vanilla-scented treat from La Natura made with shea butter. It is totally delicious!)

African healers and beauties have known about shea butter for thousands of years: the substance is almost magical in its healing effects on burns, skin conditions, ulcerated skin, stretch marks, and dryness.

It contains beneficial vegetable fats that promote cell regeneration and circulation, making it a wonderful healer and rejuvenator for troubled or aging skin. It also contains natural sun-protectants.

I am ordering me a case of this stuff.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ann, I just apply the corn starch with my finger to the corners of his eye (not too close), making sure not to get any in his eye. You need to do this every day to be effective. It really dries up the "****."


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Karyn,

I feel your pain. I have struggled with this for years now and tried many, many products and haven't noticed any changes. 
Lots of people here have had tremendous success though and hopefully one of their suggestions will work for you!

Please keep us posted!

Beverly


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I found switching Nala's food, adding probiotic and fresh parsley cleared up her staining up 100%! 

A


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

annie, what food did you switch to and the name of the probiotic please!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala also has liver issues which is why I switched the food. She eats SOJOS-it's grain based and I soak it overnight and mix it with cooked grond turkey (I just can't do raw-especially with poultry). She loves it!

The first probiotic was something from the vet and now I have Total biotics Powder.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Bentley, my white Hav had horrible tear staining until last summer when he had eye surgery for a benign tumor on his eye lid. He was on a triple antibiotic eye ointment for two weeks and has had no staining at all for a year! If it comes back I will be asking the vet for a repeat of the ointment. It would be worth trying it again.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Karyn,

There are several thread on the forum on staining with a variety of great suggestions - Brody had horrible eye and muzzle staining as a puppy - I tried a number of things, but it all cleaned up when he finished teething. . .I don't know how old Bandit is, but Brody didn't get over the staining until he was well past one year of age.
Good luck, don't lose hope!


----------



## kelly (May 16, 2009)

Has anyone hear of angels delight?


----------

